# Do you feel as safe doing deliveries as you used to?



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi All,
I am seeing reports of rising crime in areas where the policing models are changing - funding, training, ability to use force, replacing with support workers, retiring, etc. 
Have any of you been affected by this?
Are you avoiding areas you previously felt safe in but no longer feel safe?
Are orders down in the areas where the police models are changing, and crime patterns are changing?
Just curious if these changes are starting to be felt on a personal level.
Thanks


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I feel safe, however I live in a pretty safe area and our county sheriff supports the citizens and comes down hard on the criminals.

I also carry multiple tools to help in case I am unknowingly placed in a dangerous situation.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I wouldn't if I was delivering in Uptown Minneapolis. It's slime crime city these days.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why you should wear something like this .







This goes directly under your daily clothing . Its needed in detroit Mi 
The solid steel in the back will reflect a ar 15 round Stop a 44 mag 9mm easily .


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Delivery drivers seem to get robbed, stabbed, and shot far more frequently in my area than rideshare drivers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Delivery drivers seem to get robbed, stabbed, and shot far more frequently in my area than rideshare drivers.


They are catching on. They know if they rob a delivery driver they at least get food. If they rob a rideshare driver there is nothing to steal but a 10 year old phone and a car with negative value due to mechanical issues.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I feel safe, however I live in a pretty safe area and our county sheriff supports the citizens and comes down hard on the criminals.
> 
> I also carry multiple tools to help in case I am unknowingly placed in a dangerous situation.


Yes, Florida has carry and conceal law for firearms.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yes, Florida has carry and conceal law for firearms.


Not just firearms for safety, that is a last resort item and hard to use if attacked in your car from the back seat. I have a POM pepper spray staged where I can grab it with either left or right hand if one arm is being restrained. Not the best option for in the car but an option. I also keep two knives staged, one easily grabbed from the right side and one from the left side. Both can be accessed with very minimal movement and no detection if needed. Anyway, do what works best for you and your car.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Get a remote starter, there are some good ones that you can lock/unlock the car from your phone and even trace the location in case you get carjacked.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> .....in case you get carjacked.



That's called Lojack.


----------

